# Gesucht: C7-633 p Adapterleitung für Peripherie gesucht



## SUZI (13 September 2018)

Hallo, 
leider konnte mir Siemens nicht mehr weiterhelfen. 
Suche die Adapterleitung mit der eine externe Peripheriebaugruppe direkt an das C7-633 angeschlossen werden kann.
Die Leitung wird direkt bei der Batterie-Halterung über einen Pfostenstecker - vermutlich "Verlängerung des Rückwandbusses" eingesteckt 
Hat jemand sowas zufällig irgendwo rumliegen?

LG
SUZI


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 September 2018)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe noch ein C7 Gerät mit Zusatzperipherie im Lager. Ich habe dir das Kabel einmal komplett abfotografiert.
So könntest du es selber nachfertigen.

Seite 1 = Basisgerät = 14 polig
Seite 2 = Zusatzgerät = 20 polig


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 September 2018)

Weitere Bilder:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 September 2018)

Montiert sieht das Ganze dann so aus:


----------



## SUZI (14 September 2018)

Hallo Delta,
die C7-Seite wird vermutlich passen, die andere Seite jedoch nicht, da diese direkt statt des Rückwandbus-Moduls der S7-Peripheriebaugruppe (z.Bsp. SM321/ SM322) eingesteckt war.
Deine Leitung ist vermutlich für das 6ES7 630..... Erweiterungsmodul. 
Was mich jedoch interessiert ist: Ist der Stecker am Basisgerät mit einem Pin-Abstand 2,5mm oder 2,54 mm.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für Deine Antwort 
LG Suzi


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 September 2018)

Direkt an den Rückwandbus, gibt es so etwas? Ich schätze, du benötigst ein Interface-Modul IM361 mit einem entsprechenden Kabel. Dieses müsste dann auf der C7-Seite an X5 angesteckt werden.


----------



## PN/DP (15 September 2018)

Beim C7-633P (633-1DF02) ist der Rückwandbus des Grundgerätes ("Rack 0") über den internen Pfostenstecker X7 herausführbar (neben der Batterie). Da wird ein kurzes buntes 14-adriges Flachkabel angeschlossen, um ein oder zwei S7-300-Baugruppen direkt an der Rückseite montieren zu können (siehe Fotos). Bei Bedarf könnte ich das Kabel am Montag nochmal genau fotografieren. Leider weiß/finde ich die Bestellnummer des Kabels nicht (gehört vermutlich zu dem Erweiterungsset mit dem Alu-Teil). Eventuell kann man das Peripherieerweiterungskabel 6ES7635-0AA00-6CA0 verwenden oder umbauen (da hätte man wenigstens den speziellen Rückwandbus-Stecker).

Tip ohne Kabel basteln:
Bei uns sterben nach 15 Jahren Betriebszeit bei mehreren C7-633P nach und nach integrierte Eingänge und Ausgänge der C7. Diese C7 "repariere" ich, indem ich die kaputten E/A durch externe S7-300-Baugruppen an der integrierten IM360 (X5) ersetze: ein normales S7-300-Erweiterungsrack mit IM361 (6ES7361-3CA01-0AA0) und Verbindungsleitung 368. In HW Konfig stelle ich die externen Baugruppen auf die Adressen der internen E/A ein und brauche so am Programm nichts ändern. Auf diesem Weg lassen sich die C7 ganz offiziell mit S7-300-Baugruppen erweitern. siehe Handbuch Kapitel 2.10

Harald


----------



## SUZI (15 September 2018)

Hallo PN/DP, 

Volltreffer, 
Für das Kabel gibt es meines Wissens keine eigene Bestellnummer. Es wurde meines Wissens mit dem Aufsatz für die externe PEripheriebaugruppe geliefert. Leider sind die Komponenten oder Daten zum Nachbau nicht mehr von Siemens lieferbar.

SUZI


----------



## PN/DP (15 September 2018)

Falls Du noch einen alten Katalog/CD/PDF *ST70* hast (2005 oder älter), da sollte die Bestellnummer des "Peripherieset 2 Baugruppen für Peripherieerweiterung direkt am Gerät" für das C7-633 drin sein (gab es das Set auch für 4 Baugruppen?), vielleicht sogar eine Bestellnummer für ein Peripherieerweiterungskabel. Ganz ohne Bestellnummern sucht es sich sehr schlecht... leider gibt es im SIOS das Handbuch für C7-633 6ES7633-1DF02-.. nicht (mehr) zum Download (nur für das 633-1DF00)

Für *C7-613/C7-635/C7-636* lauten die Bestellnummern:
6ES7635-0AA00-6AA0 Peripherieset 2 Baugruppen für die Peripherieerweiterung direkt am Gerät
– Kabel ca. 0,25 m (Verbindung C7-635 zu S7-Baugruppe = kurzes Peripherieerweiterungskabel)
– Kabel ca. 0,08 m (Verbindung S7-Baugruppe zu S7-Baugruppe)
– Aufbaublech mit S7-Profilschienen

6ES7635-0AA00-6BA0 Peripherieset 4 Baugruppen

6ES7635-0AA00-6CA0 Peripherieerweiterungskabel 1,5m

(Gebrauchtgeräte sowie Fotos der Sets und des Kabels findet man mit Google)

Bei dem 635-Peripheriebus-Kabel ist auf der C7-Seite allerdings ein Stecker dran (Sub-D HD 15-polig ?) der nicht auf das C7-633 passt. Der Stecker auf der Baugruppenseite passt aber. Aus dem Kabel und dem richtigen 14-poligen Pfostenstecker sollte man ein Kabel für das C7-633 basteln können. Die Steckerbelegung ist vermutlich so:

```
C7-633P (633-1DF02) X7 : S7-300 Peripheriebus (P-Bus, S7-300 Baugruppen-Rückwandbus)

           X7
         +---+
 (1) ws  |o o|  sw (2)
 (3) bn  |o o|  rt (4)
 (5) or  |o o|  ge (6)
 (7) gn  |o o | bl (8)
 (9) vi  |o o|  gr (10)
(11) ws  |o o|  sw (12)
(13) bn  |o o|  rt (14)
         +---+

Blick auf die C7-633 Leiterplatte / Drähte-Seite des Pfostensteckers
Zahlen: Pin am Rückwandbus-Steckverbinder von unten nach oben
```
Harald


----------



## SUZI (2 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Harald, 

genau das kurze Kabel war es. Die Belegung hat gepasst.
Schwieriger war es die einzelnen Komponenten passend zu bekommen. 

Danke
SUZI


----------

